# Age limit?



## rAiNboW-FlAmEyY (Dec 5, 2010)

Hm. 
Well, I've been wondering about if there's a certian age limit to get or make a fursuit
I'm a teenager, but I feel like if I start on a fullbody I'll grow out of it way too soon. Of course I probably won't make a full suit, probably just a partial. But still, my head, feet, and hands will grow, so should I wait a few years until I'm 20+ or make one now?


----------



## Willow (Dec 5, 2010)

Please change the alignment to left justified please, that is really grating to read. 

To answer your question though. If you know you're done growing you're done growing. Chances are though, your head has done all the growing it will do anyway. 
No need to wait until you're 20 though.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 5, 2010)

Depend on how old you actually are and what's your current size.


----------



## Furr (Dec 5, 2010)

Willow said:


> Please change the alignment to left justified please, that is really grating to read.


Firstly this.

Now depends on what exactly you're talking about for a fur suit. Different designs may be easier to alter as you grow however if you have no sewing experience it will probably be more of a pain. I would say make/buy a partial and let the builder know your still growing and to allow for future adjustments if needed. Also you might want to buy enough fur and store it away as faux furs are considered novelty fabrics and are thus prone to discontinuation.

If you plan on buying one you'll probably have to have your parents pay for it if you don't have a paypal (which I'm assuming your under 18 so you don't). Other than that I don't see why you can't have a fur suit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 5, 2010)

If you are under 18 you will want/need parental permission before getting a costume made for you. That gets into law with contracts, at least in the US. Now beyond that you don't want to put a whole bunch of money into a costume if you are not yet done growing as was pointed out. So if you have not hit puberty you probably don't want to put too much money into a costume. Your body will change and then the costume is very likely to fit.

EDIT: Your best bet is to go with a simple partial so that if you do out grow your costume you have not put as much money into it, either by making it yourself or by commission.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you are under 18 you will want/need parental permission before getting a costume made for you. That gets into law with contracts, at least in the US. Now beyond that you don't want to put a whole bunch of money into a costume if you are not yet done growing as was pointed out. So if you have not hit puberty you probably don't want to put too much money into a costume. Your body will change and then the costume is very likely to fit.
> 
> EDIT: Your best bet is to go with a simple partial so that if you do out grow your costume you have not put as much money into it, either by making it yourself or by commission.


 
That was really helpful for me, i was thinking of getting a partial and heading to a con in 2011.
im only 16, got my own paypal and a partial i was thinking of getting was by some guys in the uk (fursona.co.uk)
and itll go for about Â£150


----------



## Tuss (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd recommend trying to make your own before commissioning, and only getting a partial. I made my first suit when I was 14, so no, there is no age limit. xD


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 9, 2010)

Tuss said:


> I'd recommend trying to make your own before commissioning, and only getting a partial.
> 
> The title is a little confusing :B


 
i couldnt make a suit/partial to save my life D:


----------



## Jesie (Dec 9, 2010)

it's not so much a confusing title as it is more misleading.

No, there is no age limit to costumeing. If that were the case holidays like Halloween wouldn't exist.

But yes, you do want to be somewhat mindful when buying a fursiut while still at a growing age. Unlike those cheap costumes at walmart, a fursuit will cost you a pretty penny.

However, the only problem I see with your question is the OP's true age. I mean unless he's still really young, like 13, there's no need to wait till he's 20 to get a suit. Most people are done growing at 16, so unless your a freak of nature or just destine  to be related to the jolly green giant, you should be the hight you're going to be by mid teens.

 You MAY grow another inch or two, but nothing so drastic that you wont be able to still fit in it.


----------

